# Take to Groomer as a puppy?



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Our little Zeke is now 14 weeks old and is very good with us handling him, combing and brushing him, and has been calm in his bath every two weeks. He's not crazy about his nails being trimmed and I think cutting the hair between his paw pads to give him traction on our hard wood floors tickles as he's not a fan of that either.

I've read/heard it is good to start them going to a groomer for a bath and basic handling early - not for a full grooming just bathe, nail trim, ears cleaned, etc.. Is that a good idea?

If we do take him for that, any other advice? I think his hair is beautiful, easy to comb since it is puppy hair, and no matts. but his eyes are certainly hard to see now, should we have any part around his face/eyes trimmed or is it too soon?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is a great idea to take him to a groomer now if you are going to be using one. Just be very specific about what you do or do not want done to him. Besides ears and nails they will do paw pads and a sanitary trim. Don't let them touch hair around the eyes if you plan on growing it out long. I have Molly's hair shorter around the eyes so I can see them and they touch it up for me about every 6 weeks.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I started taking Chloe around 12 weeks to get her use them and vice versa. She only got bathed, sanitary grooming and paw trims and coat evened out. Just this last visit she got a big girl grooming - her groomer and I had discussed whether or not she was ready, and she told me if Chloe wasn't comfortable with it we would hold off and until next time. Luckily Chloe did fine and she was able to take off an inch of hair all round. I was very pleased with the cut. I intend to keep her with a puppy cut. She goes every 3 weeks for maintenance. In between those weeks I bathe her at home.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the guidance Diane and Marbel !

:wave:


----------

